# Katie Holmes: "Joshua Jackson war meine erste Liebe"



## Clap85 (29 Okt. 2012)

Liebesgeständnis an ihren Ex-Kollegen!

Jetzt, wo Katie Holmes wieder Single ist, lässt sie nichts anbrennen. Erst kürzlich stellte sie wieder Kontakt zu ihrem Ex-Kollegen Joshua Jackson her. Und nun kommt sie mit einem Liebesgeständnis daher …

In der beliebten Teenie-Serie "Dawson's Creek" spielte Katie Holmes, 33, und Joshua Jackson, 35, das Liebespaar. Privat hat es allerdings nie gefunkt.

Nach der Scheidung von Hollywood-Star Tom Cruise, 50, nahm Katie wieder Kontakt zu ihrem Ex-Kollegen auf. Doch hatte sie dabei einen Hintergedanken? Angeblich ging es bei dem Telefonat in erster Linie um eine Reunion der erfolgreichen TV-Serie. Nun offenbarte Katie in einem Interview: "Joshua war meine erste große Liebe".

Aus einem älteren Interview mit dem "Rolling Stone" erklärte die damals 19-jährige Katie:

"Ich habe jemanden getroffen, in den ich mich sehr verliebt habe. Er war meine erste große Liebe und es war einfach ein unglaubliches Gefühl." Angesprochen auf ihren damaligen Kollegen schwärmte die Schauspielerin:

"Ich habe so ein Glück, denn er ist einer meiner besten Freunde. Es ist so komisch, denn es ist fast wie ein 'Dawson-und-Joey-Ding'."

Schade, dass es am Ende nur für die Kamera gereicht hat. Inzwischen ist Joshua Jackson glücklich mit der deutschen Schauspielerin Diane Kruger liiert. Katie war nach der Trennung von US-Star Chris Klein von 2006-2012 mit Tom Cruise liiert.

English:

She may have kept a poster of Tom Cruise on her wall as a kid, but Katie Holmes' first big, real-life romance was with another tall, dark and handsome Hollywood man: Joshua Jackson.

Last Thursday, Jackson, 35, revealed that he recently received an out-of-the-blue call from his "Dawson's Creek" costar Holmes, now 33 and freshly divorced from Cruise, 50.

"Like any old friend, it was like, 'Oh, hi how are ya? What's going on?'; 'I had a kid,'" the "Fringe" actor said of his phone chat with Suri's now-single mom. "It was very nice, actually."

And though the "Fringe" star has been in a relationship with Diane Kruger since 2006, back in the day, he and Holmes were a very serious item.

In a September 1998 Rolling Stone cover story ("Katie Holmes: The Sweetheart of Dawson's Creek"), the rising WB star, then 19, opens up about her romantic misfortunes -- and fortunes.

"I had really good luck this past year and I had a really wonderful, amazing experience," says the actress. When asked point-blank whether that "amazing experience" was with her costar Jackson, Holmes fesses up.

"I'm just going to say that I met somebody last year, I fell in love, I had my first love, and it was something so incredible and indescribable," admits Holmes, who first broke out as a young star in director Ang Lee's 1997 film "The Ice Storm."

She adds of Jackson: "I feel so fortunate because he's now one of my best friends. It's weird, it's almost like a Dawson-and-Joey type thing now."

Continues Holmes of fellow young actor Jackson: "He's been in the business so long, and he's really helped me. I respect him as a friend and as a professional."

Before marrying Cruise in 2006 -- they finalized their split last month -- Holmes dated Chris Klein for five years. Shortly after she and Klein, 33, called off their engagement in 2005, Holmes and Cruise stepped out together.

(Credit: Katie Holmes: Joshua Jackson Was "My First Love" - UsMagazine.com)

(Quelle: Katie Holmes - 'Joshua Jackson war meine erste Liebe' | OK! Magazin)


----------

